# 65 schwinn stingray



## Notagamerguy (Nov 17, 2020)

I picked up this 65 stingray. Im going to try and restore it to its former glory since it has the options for brakes in the front and back.

However im curious if anybody knows what this sissy bar and troxel seat originally belonged to


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 17, 2020)

WOW a violet  1965 nice score! The 1965 stingray would have one of two white only seats . The deluxe had fake stiching creating ribs the basic stingray would of had a smooth white seat both the same shape. As for the sissy bar 65' used its own It had a higher top loop then the later version. It would have had crimps where it attaches to the seat. It would have also bolted directly to the axel no adjustable clamps that came in 66'


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 17, 2020)

post some more pics that seat may be correct , everyone love pics


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 17, 2020)

Sorry I thought you were asking for correct seat for stingray ,I think those high sisssy bars were mostly aftermarket ,I could be wrong


----------



## stingrayjoe (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Notagamerguy (Nov 17, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sorry I thought you were asking for correct seat for stingray ,I think those high sisssy bars were mostly aftermarket ,I could be wrong



Ok i wasn't sure if high sissybars were so other factory bike.
And for the seat i believe it should be a pearsons schwinn approved seat, i known 65 have the deep turfed seat or the smoothie seat. This one has a troxel seat. And i know 65 is a 1 year high loop pearsons sissy bar with 3 hole at the bottom and not the c claps like later years


----------



## ChiknCoop (Nov 17, 2020)

that's rad. My first bike was a 78 Stingray. after I finish my current builds I plan on building a replica of what I had.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 18, 2020)

try and see if that black paint comes off some times it does and you might have nice paint under Neath


----------



## Notagamerguy (Nov 18, 2020)

nick tures said:


> try and see if that black paint comes off some times it does and you might have nice paint under Neath



Im definitely going to give it a shot


----------



## nick tures (Nov 18, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> Im definitely going to give it a shot



good luck on the whole project !!


----------



## mrg (Nov 19, 2020)

It was a 3 spd model!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> Ok i wasn't sure if high sissybars were so other factory bike.
> And for the seat i believe it should be a pearsons schwinn approved seat, i known 65 have the deep turfed seat or the smoothie seat. This one has a troxel seat. And i know 65 is a 1 year high loop pearsons sissy bar with 3 hole at the bottom and not the c claps like later years




Being it has a MA serial number stamping, the bike wasn't built until sometime in 1966. Source your parts for a 1966 model.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Nov 20, 2020)

MA should mean the frame is built in December of 65 correct? It would be made sense the bike was built in 66 since it take time to put them together. Lol now im curious im going to take stem and the crank off today and see what/if there stamped. I known necks where year stamped in 66 im not sure if there date stamped in 65/64, but the cank definitely should have a date stamp.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2020)

Notagamerguy said:


> MA should mean the frame is built in December of 65 correct? It would be made sense the bike was built in 66 since it take time to put them together. Lol now im curious im going to take stem and the crank off today and see what/if there stamped. I known necks where year stamped in 66 im not sure if there date stamped in 65/64, but the cank definitely should have a date stamp.




Nope, the frame wasn't built on the date the serial number was stamped. These Schwinn dates are the stamping dates of the bike's component. The frames were built sometime after that date and it can vary. December 1980 serial numbers have shown up on bikes that were made in 8 months into 1981. Your fork may not be original. Doesn't look right to me. The 1966 models had the thicker Steer tube and smaller diameter stems. The forks are also dated in the 60's on the inside the left fork leg, just above the axle slot.


----------



## Bman212 (Nov 20, 2020)

Try some acetone on a rag to wipe off the black paint. It’s good on spray paint and easy on factory paint.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Nov 22, 2020)

Bman212 said:


> Try some acetone on a rag to wipe off the black paint. It’s good on spray paint and easy on factory paint.



I tried the acetone instead instead of the paint stripper and it worked well. Theres 3 additional layers of paint so im not going keep the original paint and just repaint it instead


----------



## Notagamerguy (Nov 22, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> Nope, the frame wasn't built on the date the serial number was stamped. These Schwinn dates are the stamping dates of the bike's component. The frames were built sometime after that date and it can vary. December 1980 serial numbers have shown up on bikes that were made in 8 months into 1981. Your fork may not be original. Doesn't look right to me. The 1966 models had the thicker Steer tube and smaller diameter stems. The forks are also dated in the 60's on the inside the left fork leg, just above the axle slot.



Sorry you lost me a bit. The bike frame was forged in 65 but the bike was put together in 66, is that what you are saying. I know the the frames could sit around a while before they diside what they were going to make it. I didn't know it could but up to 8 months.

Regurdless the parts are stamped 66 on the crank and neck. The handlebars are wald,which is incorrect. I never knew what the stamping on thenfor ment this one is stamped "+6"


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 22, 2020)

The fork stampings have two or three digits, one for the year and one or two for the month. There's a another stamping on your fork but I can't make it out. Possibly a 3 or 8? 
The serials were stamped on the bikes component, BB, drop out or head tube, and then sometime later that part was used to build a frame. The date associated with the serial is the date that number was stamped on the part. If anything sat around waiting to be used it would be the drop out, not a complete frame. If that is an 8 on the fork, 8 + 6, that would mean the fork was forged in August of 1966.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 22, 2020)

I have a similar situation with my 1969 typhoon ,68' crank/dropout with 1969 fork. Unless they were traveling through time to grab a fork set ?


----------

